# Health concern



## kokakola (Nov 7, 2013)

Does anyone else worry a lot about their health? I have an area on my thigh that is much less sensitive (in terms of touch, not pain, but I can still kind of feel touch, and can feel pain, but the sensation is delayed), and the only thought going through my mind is brain tumor. This always thinking of health concern thing also happened to me when I was younger- is obsessive health concerns a problem for anyone else!?


----------



## kokakola (Nov 7, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> how old are you now?


17


----------



## kokakola (Nov 7, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> it is highly unlikely that you have a tumor or cancer at that age. start worrying about that when you reach your 60s.
> 
> i would say yours is likely a minor peripheral nerve problem if your pattern of decreased sensation falls along a dermatome. what area is less sensitive?
> 
> map of dermatomes


According o that it is L3, but it Is only on one leg and doesn't cover the whole area in that dermatome.


----------



## kokakola (Nov 7, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> Then it is probably not the nerve root (the part coming out of the spine), but one of the actual nerves. Looks like maybe it is one of the branches of the cutaneous part of the femoral nerve. Does that match the area?


Yes it does.


----------



## kokakola (Nov 7, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> So there is probably something wrong with a small branch of that nerve. It is nothing major and a lot of people have areas where they are less sensitive to touch (mine is my pinky). Sometimes it is due to pressure on the nerve from surrounding structures and sometimes the nerve itself doesn't function correctly. Don't worry about it!


Yay. Also, the area around the place (kind of above and to the right) has some cuts (though not very deep), and I noticed this "little problem" around the time that they happened. Could they have anything do do with it? The cuts are about 1/2 an inch long but there are like 14 of them. (Sorry if this is a stupid question..)


----------



## kokakola (Nov 7, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> Yes, they might have partially cut the nerve. Nerves can regenerate though, but it is a slow process.


Ok. Thanks so much for the help :clap:clap!!


----------



## sagarg (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello,
I think this might be a lack of vitamin and nothing else so you need to have vegetable as much possible in your daily meal...:idea


----------



## kokakola (Nov 7, 2013)

sagarg said:


> Hello,
> I think this might be a lack of vitamin and nothing else so you need to have vegetable as much possible in your daily meal...:idea


Yay! Thanks.


----------

